# Solidworks vs. Vectorworks



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2009)

Hi,
weiß jemand wo den der Unterschied zwischen Vectorworks und Solidworks besteht?
Wenn man sich zwischen den beiden Programmen entscheiden müßte, worin läge dann der Entscheidungsgrund.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (20. September 2009)

Ganz klar in der Verwendung.
Ich kenne Vectorworks als ein günstigeres CAD-Programm aus dem Hause Nemtschek.
Solidworks ist in meinem Kopf eher als 3D-Modellierungsprogramm verankert.

Grüße Marco


----------

